# FS (2) 11' Gledhill plows



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have 2 Gledhill 11' plows for sale. They are PR4 series. I can get pics for anyone interested. Make me an offer. If they don't sell, they will be modified and turned into skid loader plows. Delivery available. Located in East Central Ohio.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Last bump


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Can you send me Pictures please
563-212-3871


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

mr.lawn works said:


> Can you send me Pictures please
> 563-212-3871


I will get them for you this morning


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Didn't get them


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Bossman 92 still waiting for the info I PM'd you about!


----------

